
Voynich Manuscript: word vectors and t-SNE visualization of some patterns - eaxitect
http://blog.christianperone.com/2016/01/voynich-manuscript-word-vectors-and-t-sne-visualization-of-some-patterns/
======
eaxitect
I believe Voynich Manuscript will be solved not by a Human but a Machine.

